

Malcolm Gladwell on Late Bloomers - ephextom
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/10/20/081020fa_fact_gladwell

======
ephextom
A reassuring quote for ever-battling founders:

"The Cézannes of the world bloom late not as a result of some defect in
character, or distraction, or lack of ambition, but because the kind of
creativity that proceeds through trial and error necessarily takes a long time
to come to fruition."

